# How Social are you THIS Christmas?



## Keesha (Dec 23, 2018)

My husband and I usually share Christmas alone each year and it’s lovely. We have no complaints. I’m a very lucky woman. This Christmas, however, my parents are staying home instead driving down south plus they are too old to do Christmas. My parents haven’t had a family Christmas in at least 30 years but it’s been their choice. My brother is cooking the turkey and making the stuffing. I’m cooking a maple glazed ham with a potato dish and some broccoli and cheese sauce plus making all the gluten free things like devils good cake, gingerbread cookies. Ive made extra gingerbreads to give the healthcare staff that are helping them. It’s not something my parents would even consider but I want them to know how appreciative I am. I also got them some individually wrapped chocolates to put in the tins. That’s Christmas Day. 

Im bringing my saxophone and my brothers bringing his trumpet & frugal horn so we are going to Sernade my parents and probably the neighbours :laugh: I’ll probably sing also and I’m really looking forward to it. I’ve been practicing Christmas carols and it’s been so fun. 

Today my husband’s sister invited us over for some fresh from Newfoundland Salmon. His parents just showed up and I wasn’t expecting to go anywhere today and had planned on doing the rest of my Christmas shopping and decorating cookies so I didn’t go. I also didn’t realize that they don’t know about the family reunion because my sister in law has wanted it as a surprise so I think I really let they down. I’ll be seeing them at a Mandarin Restaurant with my husband entire family minus one brotherans  his family. I’m currently making gingerbreads for all of them too. I’m really looking forward to this. I haven’t seen my brothers wife in about 17 years now and I really love her. We email each other often .

Shes invited us over on the 29th. She begged and pleaded for me to come over and rescue her. I’ was honoured. I’m so happy to say I get along splendidly well with some family members and it’s really a nice really.,

We are having my husband’s parents over New Years Eve or New Year’s Day. I haven’t seen them in ten years. 
That part I’m nervous about but I’ll manage I’m sure. 

This isn’t the norm for us but we’ll adjust I’m sure. 
How social are you this Christmas?
Do you have many plans?
Do you like being more social at Christmas or do you prefer to chill by yourself or with your significant other?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2018)

My husband and I like to just chill by ourselves for Christmas, now that we have no family living near us.  It sounds like your holiday schedule is full, I know it may feel overwhelming, but I suggest you just enjoy everyone's company and take it in stride.  I'd be a little stressed and nervous too, but I've learned after the event, all the pre-jitters were really unnecessary. Hoping you have a wonderful Christmas season with your and your husband's family....enjoy...relax. :love_heart:


----------



## terry123 (Dec 23, 2018)

My daughter and her girls will come over for a gumbo dinner and exchange gifts.  Other daughter is in Va. and we will speak with her by phone. Brother and sister sent gifts last week and they got mine.  No spouse or SO but daughter's ex will stop by as we all get along well.  I will be alone on New Year's Eve which is fine. Its my birthday and I  am used to it. I will be busy doing the black eyed peas cooking for New Years Day anyway. Have to have those peas,greens and fixings for the New Year. Hope everyone here has a Merry Christmas and a safe, and healthy New Year.


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 23, 2018)

My husband and I also have the day to ourselves.  We spend the day relaxing, watching a few movies and having a simple meal.  There I times I do miss the family Christmas gatherings, even now,  But sometimes it is nice to know we do not HAVE to go out.  
We are still discussing what we want for dinner on Tuesday.  We have several options on hand, just have not decided.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 23, 2018)

*How Social are you THIS Christmas? 

*I guess you could call it social

We are giving out food baskets for the have nots

Me, my lady, and the young gal that made the eggnog I so love
Us, her,  and her folks, provided the goods

People are quite spread out in these parts
We started at a cross road about a mile from the cabin and wove our way in a larger and larger crude circle 
Gonna say approx. 20 miles or more
And we’ve found more full time residents than we originally thought were in our area
And they are truly without

I’m using my home built crates for the groceries 







Mostly produce
Some staples
A handful of goodies

The ladies arranged everthing with bows

The reception has been remarkable

Folks here are skittish 
Tend to grab artillery when hearing someone approach 
So, we honk
Ask ‘em out (they seldom invite folks in)

One ol’ boy, Hungarian fellow, in a cabin he and his wife built, was visibly touched
Hard boiled ol’ guy
But not that day 
Carried the box t’ward is cabin, looked back, and expressed his heartfelt thanks
‘Gary, thank you, man…this is very kind’
(he never says things like that)

He’d lost his wife a few months ago
Apologized for not coming by the cabin lately

I put my hand on his shoulder…and just nodded
…couldn’t speak just then

He came by the next day
We talked for hours
Felt good

Tomorrow, more baskets are going out
Managed to fill the rest of the crates I had

We’ll have a small dinner here at the cabin, just me and my lady

never know who might show up







‘tis the season


----------



## terry123 (Dec 24, 2018)

Very touching, Gary!  Hope you and your lady are well blessed this year!


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2018)

Very touching Gary, that brought a lump to my throat.......


Keesha, it sounds like you're gonna have a wonderful Christmas, and your parents too... so just enjoy it all....


We spend Christmas day  just the 2 of us, except at mid-day when we go to the village pub where most of the villagers meet up for drinks, hot spiced cider, and lots of Christmas cheer. the pub is only open for 2 hours... it has a bit roaring log fire, and everyone gets to to catch up with people they've not seen all since last Christmas...


On Christmas eve (today)...or Boxing day each year we always go out for lunch with friends.... but this year because my health hasn't been great we're giving it a miss...our Wedding anniversary is soon after new year's day...so we'll hopefully get celebrating then.

Later today we're going to  the village church services, they've got beer on offer this year along with coffee and Carols... so hubs is happy to come with me... :coffeelaugh::cheers1:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 24, 2018)

We had our family Christmas Saturday at our youngest son's house..33 attended!!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2018)

Keesha, sounds like you'll be having a blast! 

Gary, what a nice thing to do- the spirit of Christmas.

Holly, sorry you're still battling health issues. Enjoy some movies in your jammies.

Ken, what a mob at your son's place. I'm sure everyone had fun. 


My son and family will be here tonight. Tomorrow I'll just stay home as usual.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 24, 2018)

terry123 said:


> Very touching, Gary!  Hope you and your lady are well blessed this year!



We already are

Turns out, more than the heat of a wood stove can provide a warmth


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 24, 2018)

It's been just wife and I ever since we left So California, where her family lives. None of them want to spend the money to fly here for Christmas and visa-versa for us. Hopefully, once we move, we will meet some folks, like us, that will share Christmas with us. Then again, perhaps we won't.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 24, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Keesha, sounds like you'll be having a blast!
> 
> Gary, what a nice thing to do- the spirit of Christmas.
> 
> ...



Thanks RR, but OMG, I couldn't sit around wearing Jammies all day... I get dressed as soon as I've had a  shower in the morning... never can understand the jammies thing some people can wear all day....


----------



## Pinky (Dec 24, 2018)

Gary, you've touched my heart .. you are a Mensch of the highest order.


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 24, 2018)

Pinky said:


> Gary, you've touched my heart .. you are a Mensch of the highest order.



Wy, thank you, kind lady

Had to look that word up, seemed Yiddish

I can't really claim 'the highest order' ranking (believe me) 
More Grinch than Mensch

However

I do believe we all have a bit o' Mensch in us

And when employed

The reward coming back is tenfold 

A definite feel good

warms even the oldest of ol' souls


----------



## Sunny (Dec 24, 2018)

My family is very close emotionally, but pretty scattered location-wise. Most of the grandkids are grown by now, so even they are scattered all over the country.  We all got together here for Thanksgiving,
my son put up his tree and we all decorated it, and exchanged most of our gifts, figuring that being there in person was more important than what date it was.

In addition, we have a family Xmas gift exchange, where we draw names, and everyone gets a nice gift for one other family member. In addition, we give gifts on Xmas to our closest relatives (parents, children, spouses, etc.)  We all celebrate the holiday wherever we are, with those who are closest. My son (divorced), grandson, and I always get together for a nice, elegant lunch at one of our homes.  One daughter and her husband are visiting their son and his girlfriend in New York, enjoying the city. The other daughter and her family are doing their Xmas "thing" in California, which mainly consists of musical performances, as they are musicians.  

Families do find ways of remaining close in spite of physical distance, if they want to... partly thanks to Skype, texting, and even old-fashioned phone calls.


----------

